# Press registration system for "A WORKHORSE SABER"



## Beester2020 (Jun 5, 2016)

lucky to be given a chance at Workhorse press registration system from a supplier. Although its not officially a complete product i found alot of issues with the colors hitting on the money. Its close but not close enough where it can help boost production/setup time. I was thinking "Could the aluimum frame we have just varies in the littlest of size that can be causing this issue? any thoughts?


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

The key with a pre-registration system like Workhorse's is to make sure you line up the positives very accurately. Make sure you zero out the press before you set up every time as well.


----------

